# Brandon Rios Physique



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Brandon Rios has always came into the ring pretty much a flabby and undefined boy throughout his career. . What would people say if he came into the ring looking all shredded and ripped and full of muscle like this guy.







What would be people's thoughts about if Rios came in like that?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

rjjfan said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rios has never looked good though, and he never will.










Shit he makes me look ripped. And he's so pleased with himself as well. Probably that he made weight but still.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Rios has never looked good though, and he never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, so WHAT IF he did look shredded after being trained by the known steroid cheat, what would be your thoughts


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM was never that flabby though.


Good joke troll.


(PS, Hernandez has worked with Rios.)


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Side Step said:


> exactly, so WHAT IF he did look shredded after being trained by the known steroid cheat, what would be your thoughts


Firstly he's not training with Heredia now. He did before, even for some of the above pictures. Secondly he's doing VADA testing. So there's no reason to be suspicious of him.

There ARE reasons to be suspicious of Marquez, the main one being his and Arum's fucking up with the drug testing for Bradley. But honestly I think all top fighters will be on something.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Firstly he's not training with Heredia now. He did before, even for some of the above pictures. Secondly he's doing VADA testing. So there's no reason to be suspicious of him.
> 
> There ARE reasons to be suspicious of Marquez, the main one being his and Arum's fucking up with the drug testing for Bradley. But honestly I think all top fighters will be on something.


So the thing was, if he's still training with Heredia, and then came in looking rip and defined, what would people's thought's be.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JMM was never that flabby though.
> 
> Good joke troll.
> 
> (PS, Hernandez has worked with Rios.)


Look's pretty flabby here  and here  and here


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol

I was thinking last night - imagine if Rios comes with muscles at the weigh in?

Then he might actually have a small chance...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JMM was never that flabby though.
> 
> Good joke troll.
> 
> (PS, Hernandez has worked with Rios.)


 pretty big difference there


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Before Bogotazo jacked the thread and made it yet another discussion against Marquez, back to the topic, what are the thoughts if Rios came in the ring looking like the incredible hulk IF he happened to continued training with Heredia


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

miniq said:


> Lol
> 
> I was thinking last night - imagine if Rios comes with muscles at the weigh in?
> 
> Then he might actually have a small chance...


lol u know, I mean for a guy who's never had muscles to show up ripped like the incredible hulk, what would you think? (but according to bojin Rios isn't with Heredia anymore, but what if and that happened to occur)


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> lol u know, I mean for a guy who's never had muscles to show up ripped like the incredible hulk, what would you think? (but according to bojin Rios isn't with Heredia anymore, but what if and that happened to occur)


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


:rofl, grapes and piss huh, so that's all?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> :rofl, grapes and piss huh, so that's all?


But of course, what else could it be? :yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

lotta Mexican guys don't have that cut to shit look eg Morales and Barrera


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Brandon Rios has always came into the ring pretty much a flabby and undefined boy throughout his career. . What would people say if he came into the ring looking all shredded and ripped and full of muscle like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd think "He's been lifting weights and eating well, physically he looks as impressive as the average guy in the gym now".


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios obviously doesn't lift weights but then again it is not required for boxing. Bulky muscle slows the boxer down. Not only that the body requires more water so adding additional weight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Marquez doesnt weigh over 150. Not hard to look shredded at his weight. His physique didnt change that much just a little more developed across the delts and chest. Easily attainable


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Rios obviously doesn't lift weights but then again it is not required for boxing. Bulky muscle slows the boxer down. Not only that the body requires more water so adding additional weight.


Tell me how on earth muscle slows someone down? It's no coincidence that the fastest, most powerful athletes (sprinters, olympic weightlifters) lift weights religiously. There's many different ways to lift weights, and every athlete should be lifting weight even if they're a lawn bowler. Being stronger improves economy of movement so you use up less energy, tendons are stiffer so recoil with more power, and the easier a movement is relative to your strength the less neural energy and focus you require, which allows you to learn skills faster/easier.
You could definitely do with some strength/power training, as I noted in that thread with your boxing videos you're incredibly slow and unathletic for your size. Don't fool yourself, the world isn't flat. You can also look like Rios and be incredibly strong/explosive.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Tell me how on earth muscle slows someone down? It's no coincidence that the fastest, most powerful athletes (sprinters, olympic weightlifters) lift weights religiously. There's many different ways to lift weights, and every athlete should be lifting weight even if they're a lawn bowler. Being stronger improves economy of movement so you use up less energy, tendons are stiffer so recoil with more power, and the easier a movement is relative to your strength the less neural energy and focus you require, which allows you to learn skills faster/easier.
> You could definitely do with some strength/power training, as I noted in that thread with your boxing videos you're incredibly slow and unathletic for your size. Don't fool yourself, the world isn't flat. You can also look like Rios and be incredibly strong/explosive.


Two types of muscle. Bulky and lean muscle. Lean is built through cardio type exercises. Lean is built for speed and endurance. Bulky is for strength/power but it one overdo it, it will hinder their power as well.

You saw one video where i chose to throw with less power with less speed. There are plenty where i demonstrated power as well as speed ya retard. I have already told you this that i do not always work in the same speed/pace/mode.

Look you obviously do not know what you are talking about so i do not understand why do you try to act like you do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Two types of muscle. Bulky and lean muscle. Lean is built through cardio type exercises. Lean is built for speed and endurance. Bulky is for strength/power but it one overdo it it will hinder their power as well.
> 
> You saw one video where i chose to throw with less power with less speed. There are plenty where i demonstrated power as well as speed ya retard. I have already told you this that i do not always work in the same speed.
> 
> Look you obviously do not know what you are talking about so i do not understand why do you try to act like you do.


Oh my fucking god... There are three types of muscle Type IIx, type IIa, type 1. Type IIx are associated with speed and explosiveness, and the ATP-Pc system. IIa are intermediate fibres, built for speed and explosiveness to an extent but also have more endurance than IIx, associated with the glyoclytic system. Then there are type I fibres, slow twitch fibres built for endurance, low power output (low strength & speed). 
There is no such thing as bulky and lean muscle. If what you're saying is true then marathon runners should be able to compete with sprinters in a 100 metre race.
Your videos were hilarious, I wasn't joking or being mean when I told you how unathletic you are. And my career involves training athletes, so I think that combined with my undergrad and postgrad studies involving physiology and biomechanics might indicate that I at least have a slight clue that I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Oh my fucking god... There are three types of muscle Type IIx, type IIa, type 1. Type IIx are associated with speed and explosiveness, and the ATP-Pc system. IIa are intermediate fibres, built for speed and explosiveness to an extent but also have more endurance than IIx, associated with the glyoclytic system. Then there are type I fibres, slow twitch fibres built for endurance, low power output (low strength & speed).
> There is no such thing as bulky and lean muscle. If what you're saying is true then marathon runners should be able to compete with sprinters in a 100 metre race.
> Your videos were hilarious, I wasn't joking or being mean when I told you how unathletic you are. And my career involves training athletes, so I think that combined with my undergrad and postgrad studies involving physiology and biomechanics might indicate that I at least have a slight clue that I know what I'm talking about.


start at 3:20 and tell me that i have zero speed ya retard. And quit trying to make this about me on purpose bc i called you out on leaning str8 back like an idiot.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Not much speed bro


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Not much speed bro


Well why don't you and dealt with upload a vid and demostrate what real speed is then.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

not dissing you. You put the video up. You arent fast. my hands are alot faster than yours. Dont care to take time for a video sorry


tliang1000 said:


> Well why don't you and dealt with upload a vid and demostrate what real speed is then.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> start at 3:20 and tell me that i have no speed ya retard.


Just because your phone only captures 5 frames a second doesn't make you fast. You have no speed for somebody of your stature, which is that of an anorexic teenage girl.
You're standing close to the bag throwing short punches and you still look slow. More importantly though in your sparring (I use that word very lightly) videos you move terribly and look even slower against someone that isn't a punching bag.
Seriously, if anyone was going to see massive gains in speed and athleticism from lifting weights it would be you, because you are at a VERY LOW level. Trust me, do it then retract your nonsense about 'bulky' and 'lean' muscle. 
BTW bodybuilders have more in common with a marathon runner in terms of muscle phenotype than compared to a sprinter or weightlifter, they have a lot of hypertrophy and a high percentage of slow twitch fibres. To be fast you need to train fast, or lift heavy to stimulate the fast twitch fibres. Cardio exercise has the opposite effect, and that's been proven through literally thousands of scientific journal articles and textbooks.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> not dissing you. You put the video up. You arent fast. my hands are alot faster than yours. Dont care to take time for a video sorry


 Most of my videos are focus mostly on form. To keep form and attack. I could easily make a video and throw some shoe shinning bs or shadow box. How many punches in a 3 secs do you guys want to see seriously? Better yet you two show me.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Just because your phone only captures 5 frames a second doesn't make you fast. You have no speed for somebody of your stature, which is that of an anorexic teenage girl.
> You're standing close to the bag throwing short punches and you still look slow. More importantly though in your sparring (I use that word very lightly) videos you move terribly and look even slower against someone that isn't a punching bag.
> Seriously, if anyone was going to see massive gains in speed and athleticism from lifting weights it would be you, because you are at a VERY LOW level. Trust me, do it then retract your nonsense about 'bulky' and 'lean' muscle.
> BTW bodybuilders have more in common with a marathon runner in terms of muscle phenotype than compared to a sprinter or weightlifter, they have a lot of hypertrophy and a high percentage of slow twitch fibres. To be fast you need to train fast, or lift heavy to stimulate the fast twitch fibres. Cardio exercise has the opposite effect, and that's been proven through literally thousands of scientific journal articles and textbooks.


Dog why do you look into everything like that is just what i do?

I have one video where i stand far away for distance and one up close. One more on form and one more on power. You obviously are stubborn minded. Those videos are not made for you. I upload it for fun, i'm not trying to prove anything. If people like it good, if not... idc.

Talk is cheap, i want to see you upload something.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Well why don't you and dealt with upload a vid and demostrate what real speed is then.


:lol: Relevance? The sky will still be blue and you'll still be slow and unathletic. Trust me, you really need to do some explosive exercise. Heavy squats, power cleans, med ball throws etc. You might think I'm talking shit but honestly that would do you the world of good if you're actually interested in improving your boxing game. For your cardio do repeat sprint intervals instead of long slow jogs.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Relevance? The sky will still be blue and you'll still be slow and unathletic. Trust me, you really need to do some explosive exercise. Heavy squats, power cleans, med ball throws etc. You might think I'm talking shit but honestly that would do you the world of good if you're actually interested in improving your boxing game. For your cardio do repeat sprint intervals instead of long slow jogs.


I don't need to trust you and to be quite frank i could careless what you think. I know you are just all talk. Just blah blah blah. 
Doesn't take long to figure your type out.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Dog why do you look into everything like that is just what i do?
> 
> I have one video where i stand far away for distance and one up close. One more on form and one more on power. You obviously are stubborn minded. Those videos are not made for you. I upload it for fun, i'm not trying to prove anything. If people like it good, if not... idc.
> 
> Talk is cheap, i want to see you upload something.


Why are you so sensitive to criticism if they're just for fun? I had a look at all the videos you posted on that thread, as someone who actually competed when I was younger I can tell you that your form isn't good. Everybody else shared the same opinion as well, so that should tell you something. I'm actually trying to help you, as I've said I think the thing that is really holding you back is your lack of strength and athleticism. As long as you hold onto the ridiculously outdated notion that weights are going to bulk you up and slow you down then there's nothing I can do for you. Focus on those 'lean' muscles and get even slower and weaker if you're not smart enough/too egotistical to follow good advice.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't need to trust you and to be quite frank i could careless what you think. I know you are just all talk. Doesn't take long to figure your type out.


Chill with the ego and sensitivity, it's not helping you.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Side Step said:


> pretty big difference there


One is a weigh in and one is in the ring. So you look leaner when you are dehydrated, who would have thought.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

An lol @ the old stereotype that weights "bulk you up". Diet is the only thing that adds weight, fat or muscle. You can benefit from weights an still stay within a certain weight range.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why are you so sensitive to criticism if they're just for fun? I had a look at all the videos you posted on that thread, as someone who actually competed when I was younger I can tell you that your form isn't good. Everybody else shared the same opinion as well, so that should tell you something. I'm actually trying to help you, as I've said I think the thing that is really holding you back is your lack of strength and athleticism. As long as you hold onto the ridiculously outdated notion that weights are going to bulk you up and slow you down then there's nothing I can do for you. Focus on those 'lean' muscles and get even slower and weaker if you're not smart enough/too egotistical to follow good advice.


Trust i'm not sensitive at all. I'm a minority in a racist state, i grew up with hate with trash talkers. If i take it to heart i would not make it today. The whole reason why i posted is because it was my friends idea. He thinks that i hit the double end bag good, speed bag, heavybag good and boom thats how it start if you must be nosey.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

http://www.sbnation.com/2012/12/7/3742300/pacquiao-vs-marquez-4-weigh-in-photos

Mayweather weigh in:









Pac 4 weigh in:









Hes leaner for pac 4. Hes roughly the same size, he weighs 1 pound more there. The difference is not as massive as people make it out to be.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Trust i'm not sensitive at all. I'm a minority in a racist state, i grew up with hate with trash talkers. If i take it to heart i would not make it today. The whole reason why i posted is because it was my friends idea. He thinks that i hit the double end bag good, speed bag, heavybag good and boom thats how it start if you must be nosey.


Good for you man. Trust me on the heavy weight/explosive exercise, give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Chill with the ego and sensitivity, it's not helping you.


Anyone with an ego is you. Drawing a whole conclusion about me like you know me.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Anyone with an ego is you. Drawing a whole conclusion about me like you know me.


I don't know you and I'm not making judgements on anything other than what you've shown me (boxing videos and some outdated/untrue views on muscle physiology). This is what I mean, you think it's all about you and you're taking it personally. Advice you can take or leave, you can choose to be educated or not. But there's no need to get defensive and take things personally if they don't mean that much to you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know you and I'm not making judgements on anything other than what you've shown me (boxing videos and some outdated/untrue views on muscle physiology). This is what I mean, you think it's all about you and you're taking it personally. Advice you can take or leave, you can choose to be educated or not. But there's no need to get defensive and take things personally if they don't mean that much to you.


Look you are not a boxing instructor so stop pretending to one that is all i am saying. And if you really want to show me something get up off your seat and show me how is done.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealtwith needs to stop what hes doing now an upload a heavy bag video


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Look you are not a boxing instructor so stop pretending to one that is all i am saying. And if you really want to show me something get up off your seat and show me how is done.


You have access to videos of Mayweather and Lomachenko so how would a video of me hitting a heavy bag help you? If you can't get anything from watching those sort of fighters then there's nothing anybody can do for you other than working with you personally in real life. I'm not even talking to you from the perspective of a boxing coach, everybody can see that you're not particularly experienced/skilled. I'm talking to you from a physical perspective, which I'm highly qualified to give advice on. Your complete lack of strength and athleticism means its harder for you to move, making it harder in turn to improve your boxing skills. You need that physical support to underlie what you're doing. I'm 100% trying to help you, but as I said your ego and sensitivity hold you back.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@dealt with

I forgot to tell you. Standing close to the bag so i can utilize hooks and uppercuts correctly. Obviously if i stand three feet away is a bit hard to throw hooks and uppercuts. Hence the shorter punches with the jab and str8s but all you see was oh the bag is too close and assume that's how i hit the bag ALL the time probably.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You have access to videos of Mayweather and Lomachenko so how would a video of me hitting a heavy bag help you? If you can't get anything from watching those sort of fighters then there's nothing anybody can do for you other than working with you personally in real life. I'm not even talking to you from the perspective of a boxing coach, everybody can see that you're not particularly experienced/skilled. I'm talking to you from a physical perspective, which I'm highly qualified to give advice on. Your complete lack of strength and athleticism means its harder for you to move, making it harder in turn to improve your boxing skills. You need that physical support to underlie what you're doing. I'm 100% trying to help you, but as I said your ego and sensitivity hold you back.


I also had an access of a trainer for two years btw and i still practice it almost on a daily basis.

I mean if you want we can both upload videos. speedbag, double end bag, body snatcher bag, heavybag. "Share tips" since you are so nice to help me out. I'm a visual learner.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I also had an access of a trainer for two years btw and i still practice it almost on a daily basis.
> 
> I mean if you want we can both upload videos. speedbag, double end bag, body snatcher bag, heavybag. "Share tips" since you are so nice to help me out. I'm a visual learner.


Well you're obviously not a visual learner because I've seen you discussing Mayweather and Rigondeaux fights previously, so you have to have seen them. I'm not interested in sharing dick sizes on an internet forum, I have better things to do with my time. The fact that you had two years with a trainer and still look like that, and have obviously never competed should tell you something. It's the physical side and your ego letting you down. I've given you the best advice you could hear at this point and you still want to get into a silly internet forum competition with me? Again, with the ego and sensitivity.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well you're obviously not a visual learner because I've seen you discussing Mayweather and Rigondeaux fights previously, so you have to have seen them. I'm not interested in sharing dick sizes on an internet forum, I have better things to do with my time. The fact that you had two years with a trainer and still look like that, and have obviously never competed should tell you something. It's the physical side and your ego letting you down. I've given you the best advice you could hear at this point and you still want to get into a silly internet forum competition with me? Again, with the ego and sensitivity.


Yeah bc two years while having a full time job a wife and a kid, i suppose to look like floyd mayweather. I know you don't do shit in boxing bc if you do then you would've know that is not easy.
Now I'm trying to take your advise as you have suggested earlier. 
FYI calling people out their bullshit is a bad habit of mine. It is kind of what i do on ESB and on here. That has nothing to do with my ego, that has to do with me being an asshole to another asshole.
You say that shit in the gym and people will quickly make you of an example.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah bc two years while having a full time job a wife and a kids, i suppose to look like floyd mayweather. I know you don't do shit in boxing bc if you do then you would've know that is not easy.
> Now I'm trying to take your advise as you have suggested earlier.
> FYI calling people out their bullshit is a bad habit of mine. It is kind of what i do on ESB and on here. That has nothing to do with my ego, that has to do with me being an asshole to another asshole.
> You say that shit in the gym and people will quickly make you of an example.


:-( Okay tough guy. How old are you anyway, I thought you were a teenager? I called you out on your bullshit re: bulky and lean muscle, at what point was I bullshitting?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :-( Okay tough guy. How old are you anyway, I thought you were a teenager? I called you out on your bullshit re: bulky and lean muscle, at what point was I bullshitting?


90 percent of what you say on here is bs. What have you backed up so far????

Ok then.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 90 percent of what you say on here is bs. What have you backed up so far????
> 
> Ok then.


What are you even talking about? Get some help kid.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What are you even talking about? Get some help kid.


I'm talking about your one track mind, your arrogant attitude, and your bullshitting ways.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I'm talking about your one track mind, your arrogant attitude, and your bullshitting ways.


Okay then, have a good one.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Okay then, have a good one.


yeah thanks for generating 4 pages of irrelevant bs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> yeah thanks for generating 4 pages of irrelevant bs.


My apologies sir, I shouldn't have educated you and given you good advice. What do you call your contribution to this thread?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> My apologies sir, I shouldn't have educated you and given you good advice. What do you call your contribution to this thread?


Go stalk someone else please.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Rips being a gigantic weigh cutter in the lower divisions means he's unlikely to come in like that, it oils by benefit him


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

So now we suddenly accuse anyone who imrpoves his physique as a cheat? Isn't it the job aof a strength and conditioning trainer to improve the boxer physically? I know it isn't their job to get them to look good but it happens as well and don't act like it's impossible to look like that just because you didn't train and/or eat properly before and had a BF % of 12 or more. Many boxers don't train and eat the best way they could and focus more on pure boxing and some of them have just good egentics and look good despite that others don't have the same genetics but a proper strength and conditioning program. 
Boxers of course don't have to look like bodybuilders but even if you train with a focus on performance most (maybe everyone) can look decent physically. That Rios looks the way he does is for a part genetics and because he eats shitty and gets ridiculously fat in between fights if he kept in shape in between fights he would have an easier time making weight and look much better


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't need to trust you and to be quite frank i could careless what you think. I know you are just all talk. Just blah blah blah.
> Doesn't take long to figure your type out.


I've not always agreed with Dealt_with, but he has you over a barrel here. You're making yourself look silly with each successive post. Ever heard the phrase 'when you're in a hole, stop digging'?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah bc two years while having a full time job a wife and a kid, i suppose to look like floyd mayweather. I know you don't do shit in boxing bc if you do then you would've know that is not easy.
> Now I'm trying to take your advise as you have suggested earlier.
> FYI calling people out their bullshit is a bad habit of mine. It is kind of what i do on ESB and on here. That has nothing to do with my ego, that has to do with me being an asshole to another asshole.
> You say that shit in the gym and people will quickly make you of an example.


Just picking a guy off the top of my head; Rendall Munroe had a full time job and a family, and he was what, European champion and world title contender? Just saying...


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a full time job and a Girlfriend but I manage to keep myself in pretty lean shape. I haven't even been training much lately, just watching my diet. It's actually pretty easy to look like your in great shape.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

And I agree with Dealt_with the bulk/lean muscle stuff is some of the most horrible bro science. And through cardio you aren't going to built the muscle you want you will eb building almost no or no muscle mass and it's not going to make you faster or more explosive. And you aren't horribly slow or anything but if you really train only cardio you could really benefit from some other exercises even without building too much muscle. And I can't see your feet on the bag video but you look pretty squared up. Are you training Muay Thai or kickboxing you look too square for a boxer. 
Ok judging from your sparring you do boxing and you aren't as squared up as on the bag video maybe it just looks the way because I can't see your feet


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yes so because Marquez is cut up then all mexicans should be :think. 

Rios is a club rat and likes his booze, Marquez does not.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Side step has nightmares of JMM... KTFO6


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> And I agree with Dealt_with the bulk/lean muscle stuff is some of the most horrible bro science. And through cardio you aren't going to built the muscle you want you will eb building almost no or no muscle mass and it's not going to make you faster or more explosive. And you aren't horribly slow or anything but if you really train only cardio you could really benefit from some other exercises even without building too much muscle. And I can't see your feet on the bag video but you look pretty squared up. Are you training Muay Thai or kickboxing you look too square for a boxer. Ok judging from your sparring you do boxing and you aren't as squared up as on the bag video maybe it just looks the way because I can't see your feet


I'm not trying to be sterotypical or anything. My first post on this thread is acknowledging the fact that Rios prolly doesn't lift weight and if he does it is very light work in that area. I know the benefits of Strength and Conditioning, it is just dealt with trying to stir pot along the usual suspects. Most black boxers put more focus on weight lifting as oppose to hispanic fighters. Most hispanic fighters doesn't really incorprate much weight lifting in their regiment.With that said.... I did start with tae kwon do when i was young and kick boxing with my thai friend before i got into boxing so maybe some of that is showing as well. I don't do just cardio and i do lift weights but is more of on a side thing and not really my main focus. Sometimes i square up and sometimes i don't depending on what i am trying to do and who i am working with. That goes with my speed as well, i'm usally pretty good with working with people. If they choose to work in a faster pace then i can do that as well. I can chose to go faster if i want to and he just have a hard time comprehending that.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Side step has nightmares of JMM... KTFO6


Hatesrats has nightmares of Pacquiao...Always nuthugs different Mexican boxers until they get defeated...Victor Ortiz, Margarito, now Marquez. Pathetic, no loyalty, just like Cotto


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think we can all agree some pactard was banned off this side and thus this new alt was made lmaooo


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Side Step said:


> Hatesrats has nightmares of Pacquiao...Always nuthugs different Mexican boxers until they get defeated...Victor Ortiz, Margarito, now Marquez. Pathetic, no loyalty, just like Cotto


If Ortiz is Mexican, Ali and Tyson are Irish and Lennox Lewis is Jamaican


----------

